# General > Literature >  Death Row - Michelle Lyons

## orkneycadian

An interesting looking read.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-Row-e.../dp/1911600621

From an even more interesting looking author.  She must have a lot to tell, having seen the worst of Texas' murderes and rapist taken out of society in the last 12 years.  Just a shame that we keep ours in such comfort for a few years before letting them out to repeat their heinous crimes  :Frown:

----------


## ecb

For those who want to know a bit more about this without buying or borrowing the book, the author was featured on the BBC website a few days ago:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-43995866

Sounds like a grim job.

----------


## orkneycadian

Or as they say, "Its a dirty job, but someone's got to do it"  Just not in this country.

----------

